

The Problem with Racial Diversity in Tech - josep2
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/20/7856467/airbnb-diversity-report-gender-race-interactive-chart

======
lsiebert
It strikes me that gender issues may be easier to address then racial issues
in part because of the racial wealth gap.

According to the pew research center, Median net worth for American Households
was as follows in 2013: Whites: $141,900 Blacks: $11,000 Hispanics: $13,700

So even if you are one of those who believes that racism is gone (which I am
definitely not btw) the wealth gap is clear evidence that the effects of
racism aren't gone.

That means a white person, regardless of gender, is much more likely to be
from a wealthier household.

We know that there is a dramatic difference in rates of both college
acceptance and college graduation based on wealth. So white women are more
likely to graduate from college.

To the extent that technical workers are judged based on credentials like a
college degree, a personal portfolio of unpaid work, or unpaid or low paid
internships, a black or hispanic person is much more likely to be at a
disadvantage in a job application.

I definitely don't think it's all the wealth gap, but it's something to
consider.

